# How To Adjust Or Repair A Toggle Clutch That Will Not Provide Friction To Main Gear



## joebiplane (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have been a year restoring a South Bend 10 L  Circa 1944  it is all done but I have been driven crazy trying to get the clutch to grab it's main and be controlled by the spiral gear that surrounds the lead screw  and will turn with the lead screw when enough friction is present.
I am certain all the disc plated are in order  and the toggle pulls the clutch in all the way  but it seems to me that when completely pulled in to the assembly  friction should be sufficient to cause the  main gear to not freewheel
does it need to be in the oil of the reservoir..   right now it is running dry... I have not yet filled the reservoir in the apron  until I am certain I have solved the problem.
Any one have any thoughts ?      Or is anyone interested in going over the whole apron for a fee, before I go crazy and sell the damn Lathe.  It is about my age   so I decided to do this.  it was running properly before I took it apart.  when working properly,  It will not be for sale  while I'm able to use it
I'm serious about paying someone to check and find and repair the problem with  the Apron....I will ship it to you  unless you are local enough   to South Jersey for me to deliver it
The entire lathe is Powder coated  deep candy blue ( Transparent )  over Ink Black and Clear coated
Hope t0 hear from anyone who can help     
I have restored a half dozen 9" Work shop SBL's with no problems.  this is my first Heavy 10  and this clutch is killing me.
Thanks everyone

joe Biplane    diamond@easyliving.com


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi Joe: I have no specific answer for your clutch issue.
Now you have me searching for a pic of that deep "candy blue ( Transparent ) over Ink Black and Clear coated" 10l.
lk


----------

